# šaría



## littledogboy

Slovo šaría skloňovat podle vzoru žena?

Psát s apostrofem jako šarí'a? (to se mi do češtiny moc nehodí)

Někde (http://www.dingir.cz/archiv/Dingir300.pdf) jsem ale četl, že "hovoříme o šaríatském právu, šaríatských soudech"... opravdu?

Opatrnost radí nechat jako _právo šaría_ a radši neskloňovat...

Co na to znalci? Děkuju pěkně!


----------



## vianie

littledogboy said:


> Slovo šaría skloňovat podle vzoru žena?



Ak skloňovať, tak skôr podľa vzoru růže, myslím.



> Někde (http://www.dingir.cz/archiv/Dingir300.pdf) jsem ale četl, že "hovoříme o šaríatském právu, šaríatských soudech"... opravdu?



A nie radšej šaríjské právo atď.?


----------



## morior_invictus

Zdravim, slovo "šarí`a / šaría / šaríja" doporučuji skloňovat podle vzoru „žena“. Je ale třeba dodat, že v arabštině ke slovům ženského rodu této formy přistupuje v některých případech koncovka –t-, proto hovoříme o šarí`atském právu, šarí`atských sňatkech apod.
Skloňování je podle mě následující:
N šarí`a
G šarí`y, šaríje
D šaríji
A šarí`u
V šarí`o
L šaríji
I šarí`ou, šaríjí


----------



## littledogboy

Myslíte...?


----------



## morior_invictus

Ano, myslím, že tak by to bylo nejsprávnější.


----------

